# Steph Curry Highlight Thread



## BlakeJesus




----------



## BlakeJesus




----------



## BlakeJesus




----------



## gi0rdun

Definitely one of my favorite Warriors. He still doesn't WOW me enough but I think he could peak as a suckier Steve Nash.


----------



## Tom

can't wait for his match ups with Jimmer


----------

